# Harry Mulisch: uitspraak?



## Lamperouge

Ik ben een beetje verward over hoe je 'Mulisch' moet uitspreken. Ik heb zowel [mulɪʃ] als [mylɪs] gehoord... Welke uitspraak is correct?


----------



## theo1006

I never heard anything else but [mulɪʃ].


----------



## Sirothix

Neither did I, I'd stick with [mulɪʃ].


----------



## Baunilha

In Vlaanderen heb ik inderdaad regelmatig 'mylɪs' gehoord -
daar hoor je ze allebei. In Nederland heb ik nog nooit iets anders gehoord
dan 'mulɪʃ'.


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,


Baunilha said:


> In Vlaanderen heb ik inderdaad regelmatig 'mylɪs' gehoord -


Eigenaardig, ik nog nooit. [mylɪ*ʃ*] komt inderdaad veel voor in deze contreien.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Joannes

Inderdaad, [mylɪ*ʃ*] hoor je geregeld hier. Maar gezien de oorsprong van de naam is [mulɪʃ] correcter natuurlijk.


----------



## Baunilha

Ach, ik had met copy en paste zitten werken en heb daardoor niet op het laatste foneem gelet. ʃ is natuurlijk wel correct! Ik heb de 's' nog nooit als eindklank gehoord. Niet in Nederland en ook zeker niet in Belgie. 

Ik sluit me dus aan bij Frank. 

Groetjes,

B.


----------

